# JSF ValueChangeListener



## xeal (30. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem ValueChangeListener auf meiner JSF Seite. Auf dieser Seite gibt es einen DataTable welcher über einen CommandLink mit Daten gefüllt wird. In dem DataTable gibt es ein InputField welches auf veränderte Werte duch einen ValueChangeListener reagieren soll. 

Mein Problem liegt nun darin das wenn die Tabelle befüllt wird das ValueChangeEvent ausgeführt wird. Diese Reaktion soll bei der befüllung vermieden werden. Es soll jedoch dann reagiert werden, wenn der User einen Wert in einem Textfeld ändert. 

Durch das valueChangeEvent wird eine Methode ausgeführt die das veränderte Objekt in die Datenbank schreibt. Es ist natürlich unglücklich wenn zum Anfang wo die Daten geladen werden die selbe Anzahl an update statements abgesetzt werden. 

Die Reaktion des ValueChangeListener erscheint mir logisch macht jedoch keinen Sinn in meinen Augen. Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben wie ich dieses unerwünschte verhalten vermeiden kann? 


```
...
 <t:column sortable="true" >  
      
     <f:facet name="header">
      <h:outputText value="#{swap.column12}" />
     </f:facet>
      <h:inputText  id="btxt" value="#{item.mdebtxt}" styleClass="rsInput">
         <f:valueChangeListener type="de.test.listener.BtxtValueChange" />
      </h:inputText> 
      
    </t:column>
...
```
 
edit: Nach weiteren Tests tritt das Problem nur unter Firefox auf. Der IE macht alles wie erwartet komischerweise.

Gruß xeal


----------

